# I did some



## pineywoods (Jan 10, 2021)

At times I have people say "oh staff doesn't post any smokes" or "admins don't post any qview" or whatever implying we don't smoke while I admit I don't smoke as much as I used to I do still smoke. We just don't post as much as we used to at least that's the case for me.  That being said here's some cheese I did and also did some summer sausage and snack sticks the next couple of days They are posted in the sausage section. These smokes were a couple weeks ago just been busy since.




















Bagged it and put in fridge 2 nights and was damp when we took it out had to dry it then let it sit out for a bit. Wife takes it to work with her so likes it cut up, mixed up then vacuum sealed. She does usually run the sealer lol













More on the snack sticks in the other post in the sausage section


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like you're set for a couple of Weeks! Nice pile of cheese and sticks. This time of year its too Cold for me to play outside smoking. I'll leave that to the Young and Young at Heart (Arthritis Free) Gentlemen and Ladies among us.☺...JJ


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 10, 2021)

That’s a lot of cheese!  Amazing setup.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks great Piney!! I really have to do some cheese sooner or later.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice work Piney, that would keep me supplied for years!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice piece of work Piney, now's the time of year to get it done. I cold-smoked a couple blocks a few weeks back, I've only got about four months out of the year where it doesn't get too hot. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2021)

Well that ought to last you a while. No wonder you don’t smoke as much as you used to. I don’t either, but this is the time of the year when I do smoke my lox & cheese. Everything looks awesome my friend!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice load of cheese jerry. Good looking sticks also


----------



## sandyut (Jan 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice load of cheese jerry. Good looking sticks also


Jake said it best.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice looking cheese and the snack sticks will go great with the cheese and crackers.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 11, 2021)

looks like some good stuff!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice bunch of cheese Piney! Better watch out... looks like the mice might have you on their radar

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow never smoked cheese but after seeing that and reading other posts here I think it's a must !


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice looking batch of cheese Jerry, The wifey should be a happy camper for a while.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you all for the comments believe it or not I will have to smoke more cheese that will not last her she does share at work with some of her co The same goes for the snack sticks. The summer sausage I think may last her till next hunting season.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 11, 2021)

Great work. It seems it is never enough though. I gotta get on the stick, cheese supply is dwindling.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 12, 2021)

Nice job Jerry


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2021)

Most of us knew you could smoke meats and cheeses...  And were darn good at it too....  

OK you non believers...   Time to man up and apologize ....


----------

